# Faulty rotors



## daveblt (Nov 7, 2011)

I ran into a little problem last month when I got new front rotors for my 2001 chevy astro . I got them from an AC Delco parts store and after installing them I put the dust cap on and instead of it going into the hub with tension, it was very loose . I had to return the rotors and went to a local auto parts instead. Just to make sure I took a dust cap with me and one rotor had a good tight fit but the other was loose just like the one from AC Delco .The counter person said their all supposed to be machined the same exact way .Well obviously not . He went back and got another rotor and it was a good fit . . I'm wondering if AC Delco and the local parts store gets their rotors from the same distributors ? This is the first time I ever ran into this problem.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I take a hammer or pliers and spread cap seat a little and make it fit. For the effort and money you spent.......


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You ask if parts are manufactured at one central manufacturer and branded with different logos?

YES it occurs often.

As well as being machined to fit several different models and badges, as universal fit units.


ED


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1. One of the situations where a hammer is the right tool.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I have ran into that many times. It's not where you buy them from. It's where they were made and the quality control used.



Windows on Wash said:


> +1. One of the situations where a hammer is the right tool.


Words I live by. See sig below.:vs_karate::wink2:


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

It's called private labeling. Has little to do with where they are made. yes, a single factory can make different brands, but with DIFFERENT SPECIFICATIONS. I do this for a living in the chemical business. We make the "same" product, for different customers. Yes, different customers have different requirements/specifications.


----------



## daveblt (Nov 7, 2011)

The thing is there are thousands of chevy astros like mine that are cargo vans with 2 wheel drive that all take the same rotor with the same part no. that all these rotors were. I can see where the The 4 wheel drives may be different. The difference in these hubs were very small but just enough to give the dust cap either a loose fit that would barely hold or a nice fit .


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Rotors are built to a tolerance, and you probably had units at either end of it. May only be a 16th, or even a 32nd but could be enough to make the cap feel loose. Hammer or pliers is the right tool here.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

daveblt said:


> The thing is there are thousands of chevy astros like mine that are cargo vans with 2 wheel drive that all take the same rotor with the same part no. that all these rotors were. I can see where the The 4 wheel drives may be different. The difference in these hubs were very small but just enough to give the dust cap either a loose fit that would barely hold or a nice fit .


Ayuh,.... Tin parts, such as the dust caps, often need abit of "Tunin' " or "Adjustin' " to fit proper,.....

Atleast they're still metal, 'n adjustable,...


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Indeed a BFH is an essential tool!


----------

